# If You Loved Your Job How Much Do You Miss Working?



## fmdog44 (Feb 25, 2018)

I loved working and as I neared retirement I thought I would find somethin in a consulting way or maybe some part time work. It was not long after retiring I knew I would never work another day. This is as close to heaven as it gets.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2018)

I only recently retired 7 months ago..I don't miss that job, but I miss working outside of the house...


----------



## James (Feb 25, 2018)

Loved and miss the camaraderie.  Don't miss the clients, the calls or the politics.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 25, 2018)

James said:


> Loved and miss the camaraderie.  Don't miss the clients, the calls or the politics.


Ditto...miss camaraderie not the work..

How many of us said we would take a year off and then get a part time job?? That never happened!!


----------



## James (Feb 25, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Ditto...miss camaraderie not the work..
> 
> How many of us said we would take a year off and then get a part time job?? That never happened!!



I had a few part time jobs after I retired.  I told my wife that when they started to feel like real "jobs" I would quit.  Well true to my word I've had 7 part time jobs and haven't bothered working in the past year.  

All of them didn't start off too bad, one or two days a week, but then I started getting scheduled for near full time hours, weekends, nights.....no thanks, been there done that.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Feb 25, 2018)

I was forced into early retirement due to injuries from a car wreck, so I was pretty angry at first. Work is what I did for 50 years. I guess I let it define me. My job was crucial, therefore I was crucial. It was a huge adjustment, took almost 3 years to come to terms with it, but I am very happy in my retirement. And I still feel crucial, just in a different way. A more nurturing way, now I think about it; I'm a second home for my grandkids and tend a couple of nice gardens; one a food source, the other basically ornamental but also functional. It's about perfect.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 25, 2018)

I hated every minute of it, LOL!!!

For me work was an exercise in group humiliation that lasted over thirty years.

I agree with Ken about getting a part time job, that was my original plan.  I finally decided that it was easier and less painful to adjust my spending than it would be to go back to work.


----------



## Robusta (Feb 25, 2018)

I retired at age 57. I have had a couple jobs since. Mostly to keep myself in contact with the active world.  Been a couple years since I worked a regular job. I get a few hours plowing, running combine,etc. a year on a per diem basis.

I wish my wife would get out to do something, she sits at computer playing 14,16 hours a day.  
I am fixin just to carry on on my own.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 25, 2018)

I never loved working, so never missed it after retirement.


----------



## Lethe200 (Feb 25, 2018)

Miss the people, not the job per se. Although I enjoyed my job, every day was different!


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 25, 2018)

LOVED my work; HATED the toxic, stressful environment and my tyrannical, narcissistic boss.  I miss the work and my co-workers.


----------



## DaveA (Feb 25, 2018)

I had a decent job.  My own office and a car at my disposal.  Most of the folks around me were OK.  An early retirement offer came along when I was 58.  I took it and have never looked back.  Had no interest in working again and my wife and I have truly enjoyed the past 26 years.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 25, 2018)

I always enjoyed working and I liked my last full-time job until the last three months or so. There were changes made and I would have had to work with people I had been able to avoid until then. They made my decision easier, and i never looked back. I thought I might miss it, but that never happened, not even for a second.

I've had a few part-time jobs that I enjoyed at first, but people always wanted me to work more hours or to work every day. I figure the biggest benefit of part-time work is not having to do it every day or to have it take over my life again.

I did technical writing for quite a few years and I sometimes take a job here or there on a freelance basis.


----------

